# My first house and garage.



## crstfr14 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm 22, live in Oklahoma City and have always dreamed of fixing up a garage to my liking.  My house was built in 73, so it was pretty rough when I moved in.  I've lived in my house for 6 months and here's what I have so far.  Hopefully this summer I will be doing the floors and doing a mural on the back wall.  

Before:  











I bought all new shelving which I painted black, painted all the trim and doors black (minus the metal side door), put in a shelf for the stereo, re-wired the garage door opener and censors to be hidden better, filled THOUSANDS of holes and painted, bought all new plug covers and light switch covers (Stainless Diamond Plate Style), hung a mirror on the west side (not pictured), hung my bike and extra car parts from the ceiling, cleaned up the garage door, and painted all the bracketry, hardware and the springs for the door opener black (they were all rusty and had white over spray from the previous owner).  
After:


----------



## crstfr14 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's the only up to date shot I have with the TV and TV stand in there.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that it looks great.  Except for the Honda stuff.


----------



## crstfr14 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for pretty much confirming my negative feelings for this website....  Why is there anything wrong with the Honda stuff?  You can tell from my car I am a Honda fan, sorry I'm not a Ford or Chevy fan.....


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 21, 2009)

crstfr14 said:


> Thanks for pretty much confirming my negative feelings for this website....  Why is there anything wrong with the Honda stuff?  You can tell from my car I am a Honda fan, sorry I'm not a Ford or Chevy fan.....



It was a joke, hence the .

I am not a Ford or Chevy fan either.  Seriously, the garage looks good.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you going to paint the rest of the garage?  It looks good matching it to the car that way.  Looks good.


Travis


----------



## crstfr14 (Apr 22, 2009)

Waterwelldude said:


> Are you going to paint the rest of the garage?  It looks good matching it to the car that way.  Looks good.
> 
> 
> Travis



     I have re-painted the entire garage, but just not all red.  I painted the two long walls red, just don't have pictures of the East wall, just the West.  Red is not a fun color to paint over white even after primer it was terrible.  I had to put 8 coats of the red to get it to cover....  Sometime this summer I'll probably paint the remaining walls red though.  Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## adaliabarclay (May 26, 2009)

crstfr14 said:


> Thanks for pretty much confirming my negative feelings for this website....  Why is there anything wrong with the Honda stuff?  You can tell from my car I am a Honda fan, sorry I'm not a Ford or Chevy fan.....



Don't be mad Dear , if you like Honda then its your choice , And i'm not saying that you have bad choice but every body have different opinion and choices , 

But i really like your Garage also including with banner of Honda


----------



## rando cammando (May 26, 2009)

I like it, finish up the paint and show a wide view  keep it up


----------



## timanderson (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice picture ..I think that it looks great.


----------



## 02GTVert (Jul 15, 2009)

Honda isn't my thing, but I do like the theme.  You gave me a few small ideas for when I buy my house.  Good job!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 17, 2009)

At 22, I didn't have my first house and couldn't care less what condition my car was in (I did keep my motorcycle clean at the time, but marriage cured me of that sickness.)

Great transformation.  You obviously take a great deal of pride in your car and it shows.  Keep up the good work and show some more pics when you can.

T.


----------



## dezigninmotion (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful work!  Both the garage and the car!


----------



## can-am-dan (Nov 9, 2009)

nice! love your setup cool


----------



## Focus (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cool. 

My wife and and I are hoping to purchase our first home within the next couple of months. Maybe I can talk her into letting me match the garage to my midori green EK?

Then again....maybe not. lol

Looks great


----------



## The J (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks great, nice work with the details.

...and nice eg!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a colorful garage you've got there buddy. Nice. Just always keep it clean to prevent some sort of accidents.


Cheers.

Tom


----------



## Camaron32 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good. It gives me hope for mine.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice theme!  I like how you did the walls with a combination of white and black...  Pretty well suits the whole theme of the car.


----------



## Geno (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice! Your attention to detail really pay's off, I love it.
Geno.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Mar 4, 2010)

The garage looks great. What's wrong with honda thing. It matches the color of the garage red paint and the car itself.


----------

